# Salt Price Increase



## ccesper (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone's salt priced doubled in the last few days. Metro Detroit area.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not doubled, less than 10%


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hasn’t changed any for me


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Has anyone's salt priced doubled in the last few days. Metro Detroit area.


Yes....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> Hasn't changed any for me


Understood


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My prices are the same...availability is starting to become questionable however.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The salt deliveries have been going by here again today going to the county.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The salt deliveries have been going by here again today going to the county.


They should be...since someone at some level of gooberment seized an entire shipload of salt. That should be around 50,000 tons.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They should be...since someone at some level of gooberment seized an entire shipload of salt. That should be around 50,000 tons.


Finished unloading this morning....Nice pile on the dock....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Finished unloading this morning....Nice pile on the dock....


Can you get me some, I'll pay cash.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Can you get me some, I'll pay cash.


No....I don't need the government agents guarding the pile to shoot at me


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was told all private contractors are put on hold. My city is having a hard time even getting any delivered.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grf_1000 said:


> I was told all private contractors are put on hold. My city is having a hard time even getting any delivered.


Switch to sand?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

iceyman said:


> Switch to sand?


 I would if the stores would allow it. a hell of a lot cheaper. It's been -30 below to 15 degrees the last month.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the southern states are a mess, probably buying the salt at a premium and hiring northerners to spread it

:usflag:lowblue:Thumbs Up


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

I saw a guy the other day selling 50 lb bags of ice melt on Craig'sList for $40.00. Sheesh.

https://norfolk.craigslist.org/grd/d/ice-melt-50-lbs/6446902563.html


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

you guys dont have it bad...salt is $360 a ton here (retail)


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

So with 4 days of no snow the cities should be stocked back up right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> So with 4 days of no snow the cities should be stocked back up right?


That's not the way it works...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tpendagast said:


> you guys dont have it bad...salt is $360 a ton here (retail)


Thanks for the price in Canadian dollars, but what's the US equivalent?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thanks for the price in Canadian dollars, but what's the US equivalent?


Isn't he in Alaska? Don't they use our currency?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Isn't he in Alaska? Don't they use our currency?


Lmao...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Lmao...


Hey, I'm tired, and don't get out much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Hey, I'm tired, and don't get out much.


No it was just a great catch and comment... The only other currency they might use is gold up there... So what a 1/5 oz per ton...


----------



## RPackerII (Nov 27, 2017)

We're paying $68/ton in Cleveland for bulk. Haven't seen that price change yet this year.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Isn't he in Alaska? Don't they use our currency?


As far as I know, they use our currency,I was just shocked that he was paying so much, it was more of a sarcastic-rhetorical question


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> As far as I know, they use our currency,I was just shocked that he was paying so much, it was more of a sarcastic-rhetorical question


Sure...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thanks for the price in Canadian dollars, but what's the US equivalent?


Im in Alaska, Thats the US, and that's in US Dollars, FOB Anchorage.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> As far as I know, they use our currency,I was just shocked that he was paying so much, it was more of a sarcastic-rhetorical question


Lots of stuff here costs stupid amounts in shipping.
Its a joke (that I'm kinda certain is true) that the mafia runs all the shipping here.
We have our own oil (but no refineries) so we pipe it down there and then pay to ship it back.
We used to do the same with milk to.
Matanuska Maid milk used to be a local brand, had to send it south to get it homogenized ad pasteurized and then shipped back.
In 1994 milk was 4 dollars a gallon.
In the "bush" (rural alaska that has no roads that lead to main stream civilization) a gallon of milk can cost people $10 or more.

Frequently, IF you get the price of something off the internet, IF they ship it (many wont) it will double the cost of the item to ship it.
This isn't ALWAYS true...walmart, home depot etc have their own shipping companies and prices for their items are close to lower 48.
You can also find alternative shipping methods (this is how we get a lot of our stuff, especially plants for landscaping) and you get better prices.

However the only people (right now) buying bulk salt (that Im aware of and we have looked into it pretty good) is the state (who is not selling it) and one vendor.
because of the newness and lack of serious commitment to salt (yet) I think thats why the shipping is so poorly negotiated.
In time someone will find a more realistic (non mafia) route and the price will come down.... probably to something like 200 a ton? But It will never be the rates you guys pay.

Thats why there are so many high paid mechanics here, really.
Everything here is the millennium falcon. It costs so much to ship it, once it gets here, people don't let it die, they just keep patching back together to give it new life, over and over, like undead equipment and machinery.

I know it seems shocking.
But its kinda of a joke for locals around here.
people from the lower 48 wander up here and get all pissy because we won't honor their groupon from the texas dominoes.
Military wives are the WORST.
They get into literal shouting matches with clerks over prices (which are really only a few bucks off the lower 48 price) and have this overwhelmingly entitled attitude of how their family member is serving to protect our country and blah blah blah...
Most clerks laugh and say "ask him to smuggling in some cheese the next time he comes state side! we could use the help with shipping!"

There's literally radio commercials the make fun of the whole situation.
It's really hard for people to get used to things are just different here...so few people to buy stuff (comparatively) and so far away.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

RPackerII said:


> We're paying $68/ton in Cleveland for bulk. Haven't seen that price change yet this year.


ssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not the way it works...


Why not Mark? With No snow they should be stocking back up, load after load. That's how its done privately. It' beyond frustrating, I'm sure you'd agree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It doesn't matter if their bins are full, it only matters where we are in the calendar.

The salt companies figure that X amount can be used per day so as time goes on they release a little more. It doesn't matter if every municipal bin is full or not. 

No I don't like it. Nothing can be done about it. 

In '13-'14, Kent County created the shortage. They had plenty in their bins, but made the call to stock up using their allotment. This city heard about it, that county heard about it, etc, etc, etc. Next thing you know, private contractors were cut off before they hit their allotments.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It doesn't matter if their bins are full, it only matters where we are in the calendar.
> 
> The salt companies figure that X amount can be used per day so as time goes on they release a little more. It doesn't matter if every municipal bin is full or not.
> 
> ...


I remember that winter and a few before. The worst for us was like the winter of 07-08. Salt was not only hard to find it was not out there. I do believe that was when things changed prices flew out the window and if you happened to have any you could charge what you wanted because someone wanted it. Word got out that I had salt, I did but not much I had guys calling me from 100 miles away offering to pay what I wanted and they would send a train down. That was a real shortage this and others since have been paper shortages causing prices to bounce.

How many mines are there ?? And how many different companies ??

Good news is we are heading out of the woods for this winter. So most should be okay.

I do not know much about anything...but, I do know preventative measures should be set up for those willing to work together. Heck might even be able to get in on the action.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> Good news is we are heading out of the woods for this winter. So most should be okay.


We are now into the season of ice storms and any ice storms anyplace are really going to screw things up.

I've never run out of salt, thanks to a great relationship with a vendor. '07-'08 salt was available, just not close. I was getting loads for West Virginia on a regular basis.

Funny thing is the salt price didn't change, but the delivery price did. And 25 tons at a time from West Virginia vs 50-55 tons coming from Ferrysburg makes quite a bit of difference in trucking.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It doesn't matter if their bins are full, it only matters where we are in the calendar.
> 
> The salt companies figure that X amount can be used per day so as time goes on they release a little more. It doesn't matter if every municipal bin is full or not.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes sense. Still b's.

Heard a rumor that 3 more barges are on their way with 60k tons each. And guys at site 1 expect the price to come down in the near future. Can't confirm either.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> Ok that makes sense. Still b's.
> 
> Heard a rumor that 3 more barges are on their way with 60k tons each. And guys at site 1 expect the price to come down in the near future. Can't confirm either.


That much weight sounds like Vessels.....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That much weight sounds like Vessels.....


Big azz boats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was under the impression that barges were usually 15K tonnes and ships were 50Kish tonnes. 

But what do I know.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought barges are 1500 ton and Vessels are **** load times that, not sure of totals....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

A Boat...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is that the Love Boat..... Holy Jagoof light jealousy......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that the Love Boat..... Holy Jagoof light jealousy......


I'm staying away from it this thyme....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I need me a boat like that 

Well...not really but that is big one. I heard you can take passage on ships like that on the cheap.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're smoking the good stuff if you think that's true.
> 
> We are now into the season of ice storms and any ice storms anyplace are really going to screw things up.
> 
> ...


By heading out of the woods I was making reference to the fact we are no longer heading into winter but have passed the halfway point and heading out.

You are a smart contractor...many learn from your experiences.

What is your thought on setting up a co-op ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw a pic of a freighter a last week stuck in the ice under the Mackinaw bridge and they said it was loaded with salt they said it was coming from Milwaukee going to sarnia Ontario.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I saw a pic of a freighter a last week stuck in the ice under the Mackinaw bridge and they said it was loaded with salt they said it was coming from Milwaukee going to sarnia Ontario.


Time to attack !! Pirates booty


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On a Call said:


> What is your thought on setting up a co-op ?


I'm already part of a co-op. They\we are one of my salt vendors.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought they more salt already under the south east side of Lake Huron and south to Lake Erie


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

You’d think they could make a doctor suess machine and separate salt from sea water , making fresh water and salt at the same time?
Solve two problems at once.
From what I hear tho, it’s an expensive process.
It’s certainly way easy to put the salt INTO the water.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I thought they more salt already under the south east side of Lake Huron and south to Lake Erie


My church in Troy dug a well 165 foot deep to water our 14 acres of lawn. We came up with salt water well water containing chlorides unable to use it for watering. 
You are correct our area has salt deposits large ones. Lets dig


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wasn't there some MI Chloride or some crap selling natural brine out of a pond or something up there already...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wasn't there some MI Chloride or some crap selling natural brine out of a pond or something up there already...?


Yes...well brine, not pond brine.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Wasn't there some MI Chloride or some crap selling natural brine out of a pond or something up there already...?


Yes as Mark mentioned.
Up near Port Huron there are deep wells that produce liquid Calcium Chloride for the market. 
https://liquidcalciumchloride.com/
https://www.michiganchloride.com/


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Michigan chloride is just north of me about 15 miles. They pump out of a well and fill lined ponds that they have.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Michigan chloride is just north of me about 15 miles. They pump out of a well and fill lined ponds that they have.


I knew there was something about ponds.... Guys down here that bought from them said their stuff was freezing up in the sprayers...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Michigan chloride is just north of me about 15 miles. They pump out of a well and fill lined ponds that they have.


What do they charge ? for say 1000 gallon

Have you tried it ??


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Our port is on lock down in Milwaukee. Started turning away drivers Friday afternoon. 

Very bad news here. 3 vessels still won’t be here for 3 weeks minimum. Only people getting salt are dot and counties. Vessels carry 50,000 tons. 

A friend works for my city and they are below 25%. 

We filled out our shed Friday when I heard of the s****age. Some private resellers don’t know yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cjames808 said:


> Very bad news here. 3 vessels still won't be here for 3 weeks minimum. Only people getting salt are dot and counties. Vessels carry 50,000 tons.


Assuming the lakes don't ice up.

Who is your supplier? I was told that things will be getting worse before getting better. Absolute bovine excrement...no one has had above normal snowfall and after 2 weeks muni bins should be\are full.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

They always seems to make the wrong calls. It’s a fact there are several large paving companies that do hospitals and schools and municipalities whose bins are half or less. 

I will be filling my trucks again today from resellers and park them inside.


----------

